# SSL Proxy einrichten



## xtratz (7. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

hab mal ne Frage.
Ich versuche gerade einen SSL Proxy auf meinem Server einzurichten.
Dabei bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen.



> 1. In confixx eine Subdomain "ssl.meinedomain.de" angelegt.
> 2. mod_proxy und mod_proxy_http geladen
> 3. Datei /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/vhosts-ssl.conf erstellt und in httpd.conf eingebunden.
> 
> ...



4. SSL Zertifikat erstellt
5. Webserver neu gestartet.
6. Url https://ssl.meine.domain.de/meinedomain.de/ aufgerufen
7. Fehlermeldung von Firefox: Beim Versuch ssl.meinedomain zu kontaktieren ist ein Fehler aufgetreten....bblabla.


Wo könnte der Fehler liegen hat jemand eine Idee ?!


----------

